# Urine Smell



## nick4594 (Jul 20, 2018)

Does anyone know of a good way to get rid of the smell of urine around a patio? dog wont walk more than 10 feet before it pees on my grass . Looking for a applicator that i can spray around the perimeter to neutralize it.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Dilute it with a sprinkler.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

nick4594 said:


> Does anyone know of a good way to get rid of the smell of urine around a patio? dog wont walk more than 10 feet before it pees on my grass . Looking for a applicator that i can spray around the perimeter to neutralize it.


Pet stores(Pet Smart/Petco) sell urine neutralizers that you could try or I have had good success with Hydrogen Peroxide but that was inside the house.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Get the water hose out prior to the dog and spray it at him until he gets further away from the patio.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Spammage said:


> Get the water hose out prior to the dog and spray it at him until he gets further away from the patio.


 :nod: :nod: :nod: :nod:


----------

